
Free State Project - arikr
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_State_Project
======
arikr
Discovered via
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15223581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15223581)

------
freedomben
This is super cool, but certainly not new. I'd love to see it take off.

